# Bahahahahaha!



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

So all of this talk about dating had me curious and Aston said he thought he saw my profile on OK Cupid so I signed back in (hadn't been on since April) and Oh. Mah. Gawd.

At least four who say in the email subject line I'm beautiful (hey, beautiful, do you know you're beautiful, etc. - c'mon - no points for creativity).

One guy who is 31 says his job is the "ministry of defense" - isn't that from Harry Potter? He also has the eyes of a serial killer. Out of all of his photos, some really cute and he chooses THAT ONE?

Two guys who are in open marriages (so they say) and would I want to play.

At least four who have NOTHING in their profile beyond the minimum the site makes you put.

One guy from France (Well I'll just hop on a plane for our date this weekend)

One guy who states in the first line of his profile that most women can not keep up with his sexually and he's willing to do/try anything. (Way to set the bar. Now I'm scared.)
:lol:
And I'm not even half way through my emails.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I thought that perhaps you were feeling a bit down last night so when I saw a quotation this morning, I thought of you:

BELIEVE IT OR NOT, THERE IS SOMEONE OUT THERE HOPING TO MEET SOMEONE JUST LIKE YOU.

But today's morning post is very enthusiastic so yay!!!! 
That is a good way to start the morning, if you don't find anyone interesting at least you are having a good laugh!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh my glass is always half full.  I'm looking for a partner in life and a good compliment to me so if it takes a while and a few false starts so be it.  Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

Nothing against you myself EW, you're just so far away like too many other women I've ran into online already


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> At least four who say in the email subject line I'm beautiful (hey, beautiful, do you know you're beautiful, etc. - c'mon - no points for creativity).


Since your location says Southeast*, I'd expect at least one Slingblade-looking dude to be creative along the lines of - "Girl, you got a real purty mouth, mmmmm, mmmmm."

*Note - I'm a Southern boy, so I can make jokes like this.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Not sure what a slingblade looking dude is... 

My city is full of transplants. I'm much more likely to run into someone from NY or OH than I am someone from around here! Being here for 25 years practically makes me a native.

I haven't had any southern PUA throw out any corny lines... yet!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

badcompany said:


> Nothing against you myself EW, you're just so far away like too many other women I've ran into online already


AND I'm not a cougar.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes I know
The whole divorcee thing sucks, met on gal online a couple weeks ago...both attracted to each other....she's about 90 minutes away but her work is another 45 minutes the opposite direction, specialized well paying job like me neither of us can relocate with work and shared custody, would have us both spending as much time driving as we would time together
The logistics suck.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Oh my glass is always half full.  I'm looking for a partner in life and a good compliment to me so if it takes a while and a few false starts so be it.  Thanks for thinking of me!


I have a glass 



> Since your location says Southeast*, I'd expect at least one Slingblade-looking dude to be creative along the lines of - "Girl, you got a real purty mouth, mmmmm, mmmmm."
> 
> *Note - I'm a Southern boy, so I can make jokes like this. ]


Southern men are hot.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

ne9907 said:


> Southern men are hot.


 Why thank you. 

Reminds me of this article

Survey: Southern drawl wins "sexiest" accent in North America - CBS News


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

NoWhere said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> Reminds me of this article
> 
> Survey: Southern drawl wins "sexiest" accent in North America - CBS News


I agree, I LOVE that southern accent in a woman's voice


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Enjoli - please post more of these. I need a laugh. 



ne9907 said:


> Southern men are hot.


Yippee-ki-yay! :toast:


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I have unfortunately never had the pleasure of sweet nothings in a southern accent.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> One guy who is 31 says his job is the "ministry of defense" - *isn't that from Harry Potter?*


The fact that you think this just increased your sex rank 

(it's Ministry of Magic)


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Ministry of Defense (MoD) is United Kingdom.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I love Harry Potter omg!! I am still waiting for my owl (an invitation to join Hogwards school of wizardy!)

Now that I live in Cali, I am definitely going to Comic Con next year!


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> At least four who say in the email subject line I'm beautiful (hey, beautiful, do you know you're beautiful, etc. - c'mon - no points for creativity).


I'd rather read that than "hello Angel" congratulations to him gave me the creeps in just two words.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Ministry of Defense (MoD) is United Kingdom.


Oops. Well I feel stupid. Anyway, he was 31 so too young for me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> One guy who states in the first line of his profile that most women can not keep up with his sexually and he's willing to do/try anything. (Way to set the bar. Now I'm scared.)
> :lol:


:rofl:

Dating... eh lol


----------

